# Free weights v Machines



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Can anyone tell me the pros and cons of using free weights verses weight training machines?


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

pros- you will use staberliser muscles to help control the movment, goals will come quicker.
cons harder to perfect technique


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

yep, you pretty much got it there steve.

With the weight machines, the movement is controlled in such a manner, your supporting muscles are hardly worked, if it all. Its all targeted towards the main muscle. 

When you try and do the same range of movement with free weights, with the same weight, you'll find it a lot lot harder. This is because as well as trying to lift the weight, your also trying to keep it on the right course for the particular exercise. 

I notice people in gyms not wanting to use free weights because they can't do the same weight they can on the machines. And they assume that if there doing 50kgs on the machine, is better than doing say 30 (which might be their max) on the free weights. Its absolute bull. Free weights are so much better. You can a serious amount of training with just a 20kg bar and do circuits with it.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

I would say in support of machines that when training on your own without a spotter, they are a lot safer. Bench pressing your max with a bar on a stand is potentially pretty dangerous.

Having said that, some exercise are simply useless (almost) with machines - bicep curls in particular.


----------



## mr-ponting (Jun 15, 2009)

I'll throw a spanner in the works
The range of motion is smoother and has pretty much the same intensity through the rep when using a machine with pulleys and cables
I'll use pec dec and dumbbell flies for example. When is peak contraction occurring? When the dumbbells are right above you with your arms extended there, how long could you hold a pair of 20's right there?? Probably a long while
When using a pec dec machine the peak contraction is in the same place, when your arms are brought together in front of you. The pec dec machine has resistance all the way through the rep range though which makes it harder to keep your arms right in front of you by pulling them apart

I'll refer to my earlier point, how long could you hold dumbbells of your working weight above you and how long could you keep your arms together on the pec dec using your working weight?

Even preacher curls, how long can you hold the bar at the top of the range where there is no resistance? Probably a fair bit longer then if you were using a bar attached to a cable

Don't get me wrong I love my compound lifts but machines definitely should be a staple in anyone's routine


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

mr-ponting said:


> I'll throw a spanner in the works
> The range of motion is smoother and has pretty much the same intensity through the rep when using a machine with pulleys and cables
> I'll use pec dec and dumbbell flies for example. When is peak contraction occurring? When the dumbbells are right above you with your arms extended there, how long could you hold a pair of 20's right there?? Probably a long while
> When using a pec dec machine the peak contraction is in the same place, when your arms are brought together in front of you. The pec dec machine has resistance all the way through the rep range though which makes it harder to keep your arms right in front of you by pulling them apart
> ...


I agree with this !! I think the sensible way is a combination of both machines and frees.......


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

mr-ponting said:


> I'll throw a spanner in the works
> The range of motion is smoother and has pretty much the same intensity through the rep when using a machine with pulleys and cables
> I'll use pec dec and dumbbell flies for example. When is peak contraction occurring? When the dumbbells are right above you with your arms extended there, how long could you hold a pair of 20's right there?? Probably a long while
> When using a pec dec machine the peak contraction is in the same place, when your arms are brought together in front of you. The pec dec machine has resistance all the way through the rep range though which makes it harder to keep your arms right in front of you by pulling them apart
> ...


Not sure about your examples but i do agree about a mixture of free weight and Resistance machines is ideal.

At our gym most Resistance kit is doubled up and also has a free weight alternative. Ill always where possible go for free weights.

The thing is when we went to decide what machines to have i made sure i was happy with every bit movement wise. Our Fly machine is as near as you could possibly get to actually freeweight flys. The grips pivot, as does the handles and the arms it give the same need for control on both arms as using dumbells.

I always start new members off on all resistance machines for at least 2-3 months before moving over (at their request) to any freeweights.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## SAMBA (Aug 3, 2011)

as above, some machines can be good for certain exercises like lat pull down but in general you focus a lot of stress to one particualr point when using machines, its not good for your body and can cause injuries, free weights are miles better in general,


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Free weights when ever there is an equivalent to what the machine is meant to be working, in fact build your routine around using free weights you will be alot better off. The reason for using them is simple your are on a forced plane of movement and your controlling only the push/pull movement where as a free weight is well free so you have to keep it on that plane of movement therefore you will hit more muscles to keep the weights on the correct plane. A good example of a bad machine for certain movements is the smiths machine for squats, as squats don't have a fixed plane like the smiths its a slightly different plane for everyone and never straight up and down. I only ever use the smiths for calf raises as it has a very minimal movement. 
Hope this helps.

P.S cable machines are fine to use.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys. As of this week I've started using the cable machines for a number of exercises and well as the machines. One of my first goals at the gym is to correctly strengthen my core (my core is weak) so as I build up the confidence and the weights I'll prob only use cables and free weights does this sort of progression sound logical?


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Well yes and no people could argue that it's good but you will miss muscles using machines so in effect wasting time and progress. As long as you have good technique using free weights I would just jump straight in there mate. Try bodybuilding.com and stick to the compound exercises they work a number of muscles in one movement squat, bench press, deadlifts etc they all work the core aswell. Just start light and work on your technique then build up the weights. High reps and light weights is good for building foundation muscle.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Just to throw something into the mix as well, 

Kettlebells. If you get a chance to try one they are fantastic, Im using them at the moment, different but effective!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

The routine I used to use (which gained me three stone) was a mix of both.

Chest - mostly machine
Legs - both
Shoulders - both
Back - free weights and pull up bar
Biceps - free weights
Triceps - both
Abs - floor.

You have to balance the advantages of free weights with safety and practicality IMO. Anyone benching a bar on a stand to failure with no spotter is mad and likely to seriously stove themselves in - for that reason I used a machine.


----------



## MBK (Sep 7, 2009)

Z Benjamin Z said:


> Try bodybuilding.com


Bodybuilding.com is awesome, lots of friendly and helpful people on there. Just stay away from the Misc, else you'll not get any training done :doublesho

I use free weights at home dumbbells and barbell I can feel it work more muscles then when at the gym using machines.


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

P.S just to add about bodybuilding.com isn't all about bodybuilding it cover pretty much all aspects of health and fitness.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

tmitch45 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. As of this week I've started using the cable machines for a number of exercises and well as the machines. One of my first goals at the gym is to correctly strengthen my core (my core is weak) so as I build up the confidence and the weights I'll prob only use cables and free weights does this sort of progression sound logical?


Best exercise for your core is apparently pull ups with a straight back and legs straight down bent 90 degrees at your knee. Throughout the pull up your ab muscles should be contracted.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Some good balanced responses here. 

I'd say a mix, in particular as mentioned, things like the cable pulls and apparatus that allows you to do seated rows, etc - are great. Try doing that sort of stuff with a dum/bar-bell.

Definitely got the best gains/strength with free weights however. Deads, squats, bench etc are amazing for taking you towards improvement.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

TubbyTwo said:


> Just to throw something into the mix as well,
> 
> Kettlebells. If you get a chance to try one they are fantastic, Im using them at the moment, different but effective!


Never used them but do like the look and the clubbells too.


----------



## MBK (Sep 7, 2009)

Deadlifts and squats (ATG) all the way for core strength, also lift heavy and take a multi everyday you will see results quick. Keep your diet in check, this is overlooked by most people, who then claim not to see results even though they are going to the gym everyday.


----------



## SAMBA (Aug 3, 2011)

jamest said:


> Best exercise for your core is apparently pull ups with a straight back and legs straight down bent 90 degrees at your knee. Throughout the pull up your ab muscles should be contracted.


Also cross your legs down at your ankles, this helps to stabilise your technique giving you good form. My friend does these with 2x20kg olypic plates dangling from his belt via a chain. His back and bi's r massive !


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

TubbyTwo said:


> Just to throw something into the mix as well,
> 
> Kettlebells. If you get a chance to try one they are fantastic, Im using them at the moment, different but effective!


+100 on the kettlebells - TOTAL workout from two weights

Been doing these for about 12 weeks now and the difference is really noticeable. Not really for building mass, but for core strength they are great!


----------

